# Australian Museum of Squatting.



## scrutable (Feb 20, 2015)

Australia's had a pretty long history of squatting, the following link is worth looking into if you're interested in that history.

http://www.australianmuseumofsquatting.org/


----------



## Kal (Feb 20, 2015)

Cool


----------



## DonnyDerelict (Feb 20, 2015)

Cool! I mean, if you're ibto that sort of thing... ::cat::


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 20, 2015)

wha? that's awesome.

nyc has a physical museum called the *Museum of Reclaimed Urban Space (MoRUS), *which i hear is below see-squat.


----------



## Tude (Feb 20, 2015)

Very cool - and have a few new people chime in from Australia - nice!!!


----------



## LawrenceofSuburbia (Feb 20, 2015)

nice! seems like squatting has a pretty storied history over there


----------



## scrutable (Feb 21, 2015)

LawrenceofSuburbia said:


> nice! seems like squatting has a pretty storied history over there


That has to be one of the better names.


----------



## LawrenceofSuburbia (Feb 21, 2015)

haha thank you!


----------

